
Stanford CS is copying my startup as a homework - michaeloblak
http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs193x/homework/5-sheets?foo=bar
======
natch
From the way the assignment is written, it sounds like you are being
deliberately targeted due to your pricing strategy.

~~~
michaeloblak
We are indeed. Still, we are testing the prices and different pricing models
every day. We got customers paying for our solution, which is nice.

~~~
sogen
Since when is $19 obscene pricing?

~~~
erbear
There is no such thing as obscene pricing. If customers are buying
subscriptions then the pricing is right and product is needed. If author of
the course can make such a thing in 2 nights - cool. But she should realize
that not everyone has skills and time to do that. It is easy to judge.

~~~
sogen
Agreed, and it's not how he earns his income

------
michaeloblak
I always want to make a dent in the universe. Now students are learning about
my startup ;-)

